# Best Trails in Oregon



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

A good place to start might be to join Oregon Equestrian Trails. They are a volunteer organization. When you join, you receive a guidebook with the horse camps in Oregon listed. Kim McCarrell has written several books on riding in various parts of OR. Your local Forest Service/BLM office should have a list of horse camps.

What part of OR are you in?

There is Quinn Meadow HC outside of Bend that accesses the Three Sisters Wilderness. FANTASTIC riding. Also Whispering Pines HC outside of Sisters. Three Creeks HC (same general area). 

Whitefish HC at Crescent Lake. Harralson HC at Waldo Lake. Kelsay Valley HC at Lemolo Lake (Mt. Thielsen Wilderness). Howlock Mountain Trailhead at Diamond Lake. Fish Lake Trailhead out of Tiller (accesses Rogue-Umpqua Divide Wilderness).

Four Mile HC at Four Mile Lake (Sky Lakes Wilderness). Varney Creek TH south of Klamath Falls (Mountain Lakes Wilderness). South Steens HC in the Steens. The Strawberry Mountain Wilderness. Is there a theme here?

The Jewel in the Crown (in my opinion) Eagle Cap Wilderness. It's a long drive (12 hours for me) but sooooo worth it.

Argh--now I want to go camping!

Back Country Horsemen of OR is another good resource.

By the way, I live in Glide.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

So many nice places to ride and camp here!!!!!
The Kim McCarrel books are wonderful. We have 3. Many well stocked feed and tack stores carry them or you can order from Ponderosa Press in Bend www.OregonHorseTrails.com


----------

